

[Possibly a warning] a dist-upgrade on debian sid might break glibc/yr system - fvbock

i just ~15:30 hrs utc dist-upgraded a debian sid box and it seems that it broke libc!<p>/bin/sh not executable and booting into rescue sys i was not able chroot into the system (/bin/sh: no such file or directory)<p>did anyone else run into this unfortunate situation?<p>for anyone else: be at least cautious when you dist-upgrade sid for the next couple of hours...
======
lopezka
mkdir /lib64

ln -s /lib/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2

This fixed it for me.

